# Vintage Masons of Texas



## Blake Bowden (Jan 6, 2012)

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/xtra/mot1.jpg

Wow..lol


----------



## JTM (Jan 6, 2012)

it was pretty badass.  better than that avatar of yours.   lolol


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 6, 2012)

It was a very good year...


----------



## RedTemplar (Jan 6, 2012)

You've come a long way, baby!


----------



## owls84 (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh, the good old days. I remember it like it was almost 3 1/2 years ago. Just for the record my member number is 8.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 11, 2012)

owls84 said:


> my member number is 8.



I don't even know what my member # is- where do I find it?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 12, 2012)

Blake Bowden: 1
Joey: 3
Bro Mike: 5
rhitland: 6
cmoreno85tx: 7
Bill_Lins77488: 8
Wingnut: 9
owls84: 10
nick1368: 11
JTM: 12
TexMass: 13
david918: 14
TCShelton: 20
js4253: 26
Sirius: 27
wa5oye: 29
Nate C.: 30
JEbeling: 31
jamesb: 34
caeservi: 36
Tebboth: 37
ctp2nd: 57
Texas_Justice85: 59 (Man, what happened to this guy?)

Man, a lot of the old school guys haven't been on in a very long time...


----------



## owls84 (Jan 12, 2012)

You sure this is right? Keep in mind we had the Great Crash of 2009. Tom was 4 and I think Rhit was 6 and I was 8. I think Joey was 2. This is I think when you had to relaunch the site after you learned the importance of not backing it up. The hard way of coarse.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 12, 2012)

Blake Bowden said:


> Man, a lot of the old school guys haven't been on in a very long time...


 
Yup- a lot of dropouts there. Hope they didn't become inactive in their Lodges, too.  :sad:

I think owls should be #2.  :wink:


----------



## owls84 (Jan 13, 2012)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I think owls should be #2.



Wait a second...! Are you suggesting that I am "A" #2...! Well I would argue that you sir are the #2...! I mean have you seen your avatar...!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 13, 2012)

Blake, I need an :evillaugh: emoticon- with sound.. !


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 14, 2012)

bill_lins77488 said:


> blake, i need an :evillaugh: Emoticon- with sound.. !



lol!


----------



## Bro Mike (Jan 15, 2012)

Woo Hoo!  I am 5!

No power, but no pressure either.


----------

